# Introducing Roxie!



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I finally got her home after a traumatising flight. They wouldnt let me bring her in the cabin. It was only a 55 min flight and she was in a heated hold with a hot water bottle and wrapped in a blanket. I think she slept most of the way and I think I was more traumatised than she was!!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats! You've waited such a long time to be a chi mommy! She's a little doll


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg she's perfect!!! What a doll! More pics please!!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Here are some more we took on my hubbys fone:
You can see how big she is here!








Sleepy baby








Just before we had to put her in the hold








Sitting pretty yesterday in the mother-in-laws house








This morning after I lifted her into bed to sleep with me!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't get over how cute she is, so I had to post again, lol.
She looks like such a sweet baby! I would've been so mad if they didn't let me take her in the cabin on the plane :evil: 
How did she do her first night with you?
I love her little t-shirt dress thing!
She's so teeny!!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

she is so cute congratulations on getting her home


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

What a sweetheart!! Congratulation on your new addition. She is too teeny! I'm sure you are going to have alot of fun with that wee one.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Katie I cried and cried and cried when they said she had to go in the hold. She put her inside a soft carrier (with its door open) inside the hard carrier. I then cried all the way on the plan and standing in the airport in Belfast til I got her back - I swear everyone was staring but I just didnt care.
Her first night was much better than expected, we crated her in our hard carrier (which was the size of a house to her!) and she woke me at 2am and 4am but I stroked her and she went back to sleep then she woke me at 6am and she wouldnt settle so I lifted her into bed with me and we slept curled up together for 3 hrs 
Her little tshirt is super small, the lady in the shop had ordered it for someone else but it was too small for their dog! So I bought it, its still a little big on her but keeps her warm.

Thanks for all the comments guys! I love her, she is more perfect than I ever could have imagined!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

So cute and sweet! :angel8:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Omg! I think I found another puppy to add to my favorites list lol! She is a real cutie!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes very sweet, love the little jacket!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Seriously im finally understanding how you guys feel - its like how can you love something so much when you dont know her???


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations!! :hello1: she is just adorable


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omgosh she soooooo cute! i'm glad you finally got your chi!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

she is soooooooo tiny, sweet little girl.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is so cute and little! Congratulations on finally getting your baby


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

What a little doll!!!! You are SO lucky! Congratulations!! :tweety:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my! what a gorgeous little angel!
congratulations so much on her! 
i can't wait to see more photos of her but i know i won't have to wait long  *hehe*


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

What a sweetheart! I'm glad you finally got her home and all is well.


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats on your new chi! She is so adorable.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm so glad you finally have your baby! It was hard hearing you talk about how badly you wanted one but couldn't find one when they are all over the place here  . She is so darn cute!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

You know I will be posting soon. See we had a REAL issue when we got to Stansted (london) where we were meeting the breeder. He was so stressed because he had just taken her away from her mum that day and because he was driving alone there was noone to really comfort her on the drive so she was crying a bit and shaking because she had never left the house before. He got so upset that he started crying and instead of meeting us started to drive away while we were in the airport. We kept ringing him and asking him to meet us and then decide about us (he was scared that we didnt love the pup because we were gonna take her on the plane in the hold and because he hasnt flown for 8 years he didnt know the hold was heated). After about an hr of talkin to him on the fone he admited he hadnt left the airport and we went down to meet him. The one thing I was glad about was that he really really loves his dogs and that was evident because he was so distressed for her. When we took her in the car with us she stopped shaking because I was stroking her constantly and she fell asleep and since then hasnt been timid at all!! She is so feisty and started playing with her new toys as soon as we got to my mother-in-laws! I emailed him a pic of her and he keeps telling us now how glad he is that he met her and how he knows she is gonna have the best life and be spoilt rotten - which you all know is true!! It was just so stressful for us going through that.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

Shes so gorgeous especially in that little jumper lol. You'll have to keep posting more pics! and let us know how shes getting on.
congratulations


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Seriously im finally understanding how you guys feel - its like how can you love something so much when you dont know her???


It's very hard for someone to understand how people can love an animal so much....I'm glad you know what it's like now! :wave: 

Your baby is soooo cute and I think I'm with Kristin, she's definitely gotta be on my Favorite Chis List   

Congrats!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww what a cutie  
Congratulations!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I know you'll be the best chi-mum you wanted her sooo badly, I wish you both many happy years together and she is a serious cutie


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Sarah!! I love her so much, she is my baby


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Thanks Sarah!! I love her so much, she is my baby


Awwwww thats soo sweet  you finally understand chi love you deserve her hun :wink:


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Sugar.Geisha said:


> Seriously im finally understanding how you guys feel - its like how can you love something so much when you dont know her???


This is a perfect description of how I felt when I got Angelica on 13th February. It was like suddenly there was this endless supply of love springing like a fountain inside me.

I used to find it hard on the boards when I was chi-less, as like you I looked for ages for a Chi and had no luck. But then I think I got the one I was supposed to have and all the others I had missed out on didn't seem important any more.

I love Jelly so much, I really understand how you feel - and I know everyone else here does too. I am never off the forum now! I also feel I am a proper part of the community as I can contribute much more. The advice and guidance I get here is irreplaceable.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's darling I'm glad you are together now


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

shes gorgeous! congratulations on your new baby (finally) :wave:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Lottie said:


> Sugar.Geisha said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously im finally understanding how you guys feel - its like how can you love something so much when you dont know her???
> ...


I couldnt agree more, while before I could stare longingly at all the others photos of their babies I couldnt really participate in a lot of the forum now Im just dying to post about all the things Roxie does!! Im glad you got Jelly!!

Thanks so much for everyones replies, Im still in shock that I actually have her.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

congratulations on your new baby!!! :wave:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Ohhhh, she is just tooooooo cute!!! I miss Piña being a lil puppy  She will be 9 mos old tomorrow :shock: Enjoy this time as it just flies by. Gosh, all breeds of puppies are cute, but Chi puppies are just the cutest!!!


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!! She is sooo beautiful! I am so glad you finally got the baby you wanted sooo bad!! I can't wait to watch her grow up on here!!! :wave:


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

It is so funny seeing how small she is next to my cats (which are all afraid of her!)
Its so nice seeing her personality coming out day by day


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

how old is she now.
and she is such a cuty


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

She is 2 months and 4 days


----------

